# 87 cabby......16v + carbs + megajolt



## lil_squeeker (Nov 17, 2003)

thought i would post this in here in case i have questions, and as a reference for others who may be doing it. 

i am currently assembling an 87 cabriolet with a pl 16v, webers, and megajolt with ford edis ignition. 

i have the motor/trans all back together, and i am in the process of wiring it up. the megajolt was easy to wire up enough to get it running...but i may have questions about other functions further down the road. 

the start 









the strip 









undercoating/tank/lines 









the bay 









skip to now....motor and trans done. starting mock up of carbs/coilpack/wires modded for ford coilpack. 

















trigger wheel/vr sensor mounting 









fuel pump mounted with pre-pump filter, still have to run lines up front and pick up a regulator. 









megajolt wiring. as far as i can go until i mount it in the glovebox. bench tested it with a 9v to make sure the laptop was communicating with it.


----------



## Chimpy2330 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Megajolt*

What parts do I need I make this work for my 16v weber carb set up? Also what sensor is the one
You show , and what pully does it go on? Sounds kinda
Noobish but I'm just triple checking.


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

what I you do for a MAP sensor? im having trouble figuring this out seeing at tho the manifold has 4 separate ports


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Dubber111lucas said:


> what I you do for a MAP sensor? im having trouble figuring this out seeing at tho the manifold has 4 separate ports


You tap each runner and run the 4 lines to a plenum which smooths out the pulses and helps keep steady vacuum. Here is my set up 

IMG_20150117_161243_761 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

IMG_20150117_161407_252 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## the_kernel114 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anymore on this build.


----------

